# AMR Riverside/Hemet



## yanikemt (Aug 27, 2011)

Is it me or have I been on the wait list for AMR Hemet/riverside for a lot longer than most people? I am just curious how long people waited before they got a call. It kinda bothers me because I have a lot of job experience and currently work as an EMT at a busy casino but I feel like none of that is "standing me out". How long have some of you waiting or waited before you got a call?

I try emailing HR every month or so but I get general responses and my most recent response was a copied and pasted email she sent me last month. I applied and passed the exam in April. Any tips?


----------



## exodus (Aug 27, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> Is it me or have I been on the wait list for AMR Hemet/riverside for a lot longer than most people? I amm just curious how long people waited before they got a call. It kinda bothers me because I have a lot of job experience and currently work as an EMT at a busy casino but I feel like none of that is "standing me out". How long have some of you waiting or waited before you got a call?
> 
> I try emailing HR every month or so but I get general responses and my most recent response was a copied and pasted email she sent me last month. I applied and passed the exam in April. Any tips?



I'm still on the last too with 2+ years of experience on a BLS/CCT unit. I applied around april or may IIRC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2011)

I applied in Janurary and got the call in march. AMR did alot of hiring in Janurary-April. So they aren't hiring alot of people if any at the current time. and the wait list is very long due to AMR being pretty much the only 911 provider in the riverside and san Bernardino counties. Everyone and their grandmas are trying to get hired on.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 27, 2011)

I applied end of May and start my orientation for palm springs in sept.


----------



## marshmallow22 (Aug 27, 2011)

Forget AMR, leave CA, and become a real medic.  There are a lot of municipal agencies that hire medics (without having to be a firefighter) with better pay and city benefits.


----------



## yanikemt (Aug 28, 2011)

Just curious what are some of the cities your talking about? and thank you everyone else I was just getting a little worried. I emailed HR asking about me status on the list and got a copied and pasted email that she sent me last month....?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 28, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> Just curious what are some of the cities your talking about? and thank you everyone else I was just getting a little worried. I emailed HR asking about me status on the list and got a copied and pasted email that she sent me last month....?



HR gets emails from alot of people asking about their application. It's easier to copy and paste.


----------



## exodus (Aug 30, 2011)

Weird, Got a phone call from 310-851-7600 which is AMR's patient services for like billing and such. Called back and had an automated message for different things related directly to patients and options for extensions. No voicemail or anything, weird. Hopefully they call back since I've NEVER been transported or even had AMR called on me or any family.


----------



## mike1390 (Aug 30, 2011)

that number is the same that always pops up when they call me. Its not the actual number it just shows that on the ID, maybe your gunna get an interview.


----------



## yanikemt (Aug 30, 2011)

How long ago did you apply ?


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> How long ago did you apply ?



A few months ago... You don't happen to have any other number do you?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> A few months ago... You don't happen to have any other number do you?



Really the only number that will help you out (if at all) is Jessica's the Human Resource number.


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

I found my card from before, I'll give them a call... I could see them pulling people in for interview right now with the deployments.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> I found my card from before, I'll give them a call... I could see them pulling people in for interview right now with the deployments.



My division did not deploy. But I'm not sure about the others. And it wouldn't make sense to hire alot of people when a team gets deployed. You get the phone call then go in for an interview (possibly 2 and possibly a skills test) then you go to a physical/health test and strength test. Then you have 2 weeks of company orientation. And then your FT time which changes (my division is 15 FT shifts) and then you start as an normal employee. 

So it's all in all over a month before you are a normal employee.


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> My division did not deploy. But I'm not sure about the others. And it wouldn't make sense to hire alot of people when a team gets deployed. You get the phone call then go in for an interview (possibly 2 and possibly a skills test) then you go to a physical/health test and strength test. Then you have 2 weeks of company orientation. And then your FT time which changes (my division is 15 FT shifts) and then you start as an normal employee.
> 
> So it's all in all over a month before you are a normal employee.



I don't mean to deploy the people just coming on, I mean to cover the people they're sending.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> I don't mean to deploy the people just coming on, I mean to cover the people they're sending.



Yeah I know. But by the time they would get all the people to cover the crews would be back from deployment. 

You have to be with AMR for 6 months before you can be on the DRT so new employees aren't able to sign up.


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

Yup, it was Jessica who called me I have an interview tomorrow at 1315 for palmsprings part time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> Yup, it was Jessica who called me I have an interview tomorrow at 1315 for palmsprings part time.



Congrats. Since it is at palm springs you will more then likely have a skills test as well. And everyone gets hired on at part time status. You just put a letter in to the supervisors saying you want to go full time.


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> Congrats. Since it is at palm springs you will more then likely have a skills test as well. And everyone gets hired on at part time status. You just put a letter in to the supervisors saying you want to go full time.



Thanks. Yeah, she told me about the skills test, I just pulled up the NR sheets to review. Was your airway the OPA/Suctioning/NPA skill, or BVM?  And what was your patient assessment? Trauma or medical?   Edit: Was C-Spine a full longboard from a patient lying down on the ground, or like a KED?


I really wish I would have heard the phone yesterday so I would have had a little more time to practice. It sucks having to go back to NR standard for testing when you get into your own assessment groove XD


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> Thanks. Yeah, she told me about the skills test, I just pulled up the NR sheets to review. Was your airway the OPA/Suctioning/NPA skill, or BVM?  And what was your patient assessment? Trauma or medical?   Edit: Was C-Spine a full longboard from a patient lying down on the ground, or like a KED?
> 
> 
> I really wish I would have heard the phone yesterday so I would have had a little more time to practice. It sucks having to go back to NR standard for testing when you get into your own assessment groove XD



My airway was: "place a NRB on your patient" "your patient stopped breathing" it was all really simple. 

I had a full trauma assessment: for me there was a mannequin laying on the floor in full motorcycle gear (except a helmet). You have to do the assessment and then immobilize on a LSB. 

If you do horribly on the skills test you won't get an interview. If you pass the skills test you move on to the interview. After the interview they compare your skills test and your interview against other applicants and decide who gets offered the position.


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome. I'm sure I'll do well then. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> Awesome. I'm sure I'll do well then. Thanks for the help.



No problem. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me. Btw did Jessica say who you were going to interview with?


----------



## exodus (Aug 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> No problem. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me. Btw did Jessica say who you were going to interview with?



Either a wayne or a mike english.


Off get a haircut.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 31, 2011)

exodus said:


> Either a wayne or a mike english.
> 
> 
> Off get a haircut.



Both guys are extremely cool. Wayne is the manager (the boss for the division). And mike is operations supervisor.


----------



## exodus (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got back from the interview. Passed the skills test pretty much without issue... Other than the fact I never used those loop thingies that they had and have only used Duct Tape.......lol The EMT assisting me with C-Spine etc showed me how to use them with the chest and I did the lower extremities / pelvis.  Finished with the skills and I interviewed with Mike and another female medic (don't remember what her name was, but she came form San Diego as well). I'd say the interview pretty much went perfect. By the end we were joking and laughing with each other.

He said they were interviewing 6 people, 5b's and 1p and he didn't decide on his cap yet, so he may just hire everyone as well.  I'll know for sure monday or tuesday! So excited.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 1, 2011)

exodus said:


> Just got back from the interview. Passed the skills test pretty much without issue... Other than the fact I never used those loop thingies that they had and have only used Duct Tape.......lol The EMT assisting me with C-Spine etc showed me how to use them with the chest and I did the lower extremities / pelvis.  Finished with the skills and I interviewed with Mike and another female medic (don't remember what her name was, but she came form San Diego as well). I'd say the interview pretty much went perfect. By the end we were joking and laughing with each other.
> 
> He said they were interviewing 6 people, 5b's and 1p and he didn't decide on his cap yet, so he may just hire everyone as well.  I'll know for sure monday or tuesday! So excited.



Yeah we use the D-rings for straps. They are nice but sometimes I hate them.


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Sep 6, 2011)

I applied with AMR here in Texas back in June, and just today got an email saying to come down and interview. Any advice for me?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 7, 2011)

well? did you get the posistion?


----------



## exodus (Sep 7, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> well? did you get the posistion?



Didn't get a call today, he said monday or tuesday so he must not of realized monday was a holiday. So I'm hoping for tomorrow.

Edit: He said I'd get a call either way if I did get it or not.


----------



## exodus (Sep 7, 2011)

Called and left a message with HR. So hopefully I hear back soon.


----------



## exodus (Sep 9, 2011)

exodus said:


> Called and left a message with HR. So hopefully I hear back soon.



Still nothing


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Firefite, how long after the interview was it until they called you?


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 12, 2011)

they called me 2 days after


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2011)

My interview was on a Wednesday I believe. Jessica called me on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Blah. Guessing I didn't get it then. Would have been nice if they at least called to tell me. Or returned my call at that.


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't give up man. My casino i work at has a spot open if your interested


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> Don't give up man. My casino i work at has a spot open if your interested



Definetly! Could you PM the email I should send my resume too, or website with information?

Thanks.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 12, 2011)

What casino you working at? You didn't happen to go to RCC for your emt-b class did you?


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 12, 2011)

they have some stuff going on over there right now cause my orientation date got pushed from the 12 to the 26th cause there was only 3 people. just remember no news is good news.


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 12, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> What casino you working at? You didn't happen to go to RCC for your emt-b class did you?




Casino Pauma but I think they might have filled the positions not sure because there not posted anymore. but no I went to Palomar college, Been on the wait list for AMR for 5 months been working at the casino for 5 months also.


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> they have some stuff going on over there right now cause my orientation date got pushed from the 12 to the 26th cause there was only 3 people. just remember no news is good news.



When did you interview?


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 12, 2011)

8-18 then got the job offer on the 8-22.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 12, 2011)

We have been having alot of things go on here in Palm Springs. New Medic units and Manditory MCI Training/Drills are a couple of things to name. And we just had 2 medics start their FTO time.


----------



## exodus (Sep 12, 2011)

firefite said:


> We have been having alot of things go on here in Palm Springs. New Medic units and Manditory MCI Training/Drills are a couple of things to name. And we just had 2 medics start their FTO time.



Hopefully that's what it is.  I felt the interview went great I passed the skills test, and the ops sup said he may even just hire everyone.  I even said EVERYONE was our customer, not just the person on the gurney.  So hopefully. I'm gonna pray I get the call, but it's been a while.


----------



## exodus (Sep 14, 2011)

I got the phone call today and was offered the job by jessica. I'll be in orientation with you mike!


----------



## Aprz (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats, and good luck even though you don't need it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations. When you have your day of orientation at Palm Springs I'll see if i can sweet talk dispatch into letting us cover the area from the main station.


----------



## exodus (Sep 14, 2011)

Just curious, are you on e-pcr's out there?


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats!
I still have been on the list for almost 6 months...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> Just curious, are you on e-pcr's out there?



Yes. Every unit has the tough books with the MEDS program.


----------



## exodus (Sep 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yes. Every unit has the tough books with the MEDS program.



Awesome.


Got off the phone with jessica, I need to do my ICS's and go to US Healthworks to do the test. I wish I could go to one closer... 

Hopefully someone else from the orientation lives near me so we can carpool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep. ICS 100,200,700,800. The testing is a medical testing (which is pretty BS) and then the lift test. 

Orientation is going to be the most boring 2 weeks of your life. The last day of orientation I pretty cool because it's the EVOC training. You spend 6-8 hours out on the California speedway (in the parking lots not on the track).


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 14, 2011)

exodus said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> Got off the phone with jessica, I need to do my ICS's and go to US Healthworks to do the test. I wish I could go to one closer...
> ...



You won't be saying awesome after you do your 1st PCR with MEDS.

Good luck and maybe we'll see you here in the valley when our levels drop.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> You won't be saying awesome after you do your 1st PCR with MEDS.
> 
> Good luck and maybe we'll see you here in the valley when our levels drop.



Exactly. They want every little peice of information you can possibly get. Half the time you can't even type something in, you have to choose one of the things that are already listed for you.


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 14, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yep. ICS 100,200,700,800. The testing is a medical testing (which is pretty BS) and then the lift test.
> 
> Orientation is going to be the most boring 2 weeks of your life. The last day of orientation I pretty cool because it's the EVOC training. You spend 6-8 hours out on the California speedway (in the parking lots not on the track).



Do all the AMR's require you to take all those ICS classes? I guess I can work on that as I wait for a call. I applied beginning of July to Rancho, Redlands, Riverside, Hemet and Victorville.. So fingers crossed I hear something soon. I was going to call Jessica and see if she had a time estimate on when I would be called for an interview. I've heard some people have been on the list for years and were never called for an interview, where others only waited 3 or so months.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah all of those classes are required for AMR Divisions in San B and Riverside counties.


----------



## exodus (Sep 15, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> You won't be saying awesome after you do your 1st PCR with MEDS.
> 
> Good luck and maybe we'll see you here in the valley when our levels drop.



My goal is to transfer here because I live right around Menlo / North SJ st.


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 15, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Do all the AMR's require you to take all those ICS classes? I guess I can work on that as I wait for a call. I applied beginning of July to Rancho, Redlands, Riverside, Hemet and Victorville.. So fingers crossed I hear something soon. I was going to call Jessica and see if she had a time estimate on when I would be called for an interview. I've heard some people have been on the list for years and were never called for an interview, where others only waited 3 or so months.



Get ready to become patient I applied in April still no call. and when I email Jessica to see where I am on the list I never can find out just normal copy and paste emails because she is so busy


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 15, 2011)

You could always go to medic school while you wait... That kinda looks good on a resume.


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 16, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> You could always go to medic school while you wait... That kinda looks good on a resume.



Im just now hitting 5 months as a working EMT


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 16, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> Im just now hitting 5 months as a working EMT



Yeah I hear that you can't email her because she copies and pastes the same email she sends everyone. But most people say they get somewhere if you call her and keep calling her..


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 16, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Yeah I hear that you can't email her because she copies and pastes the same email she sends everyone. But most people say they get somewhere if you call her and keep calling her..



I did once or twice I just don't want to bother her because I know how busy she is


----------



## exodus (Sep 17, 2011)

I never got her on the phone until a few days ago returning her call...  How much is the protocol book for RivCo? I need to pick one up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 17, 2011)

Never bought the protocol book so I can't help you there. I've just used the online one. 

http://www.rivcoems.org/downloads/downloads_documents/Protocol102904/6000.pdf


----------



## exodus (Sep 17, 2011)

I was looking at that one earlier. Figure it would be a nice thing to read to get accustomed to while i'm posting.

Edit: And how nice are the thomas guides in the rigs?   Thinking of picking up one of my own.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 17, 2011)

That's the only way to we have to map ourselves into a call. The toughbooks have a mapping system built into the CAD system however they rarely work.


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 17, 2011)

Got a call from a Jennifer at AMR yesterday for an interview. Missed it though...Hopefully I can get a hold her this next week. I'm not too sure what AMR it is for.


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 17, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Got a call from a Jennifer at AMR yesterday for an interview. Missed it though...Hopefully I can get a hold her this next week. I'm not too sure what AMR it is for.



I actually got a call from her yesterday also but it was for interviewing for their mobile healthcare unit for employers not EMT on a box, she told me there are no 
EMT opening as of right now. but maybe yours is for Palm springs or SB


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I applied with Rancho, Redlands, Hemet, Riverside and Victorville. That sucks. I got all excited but now I guess I'll just wait till I hear back.


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just so I'm doing the correct ICS courses. 
Is it ICS-100.b, ICS-200.b, IS-700.a & IS-800.b?? 

Or do we have to take the Introduction to the Incident Command System (ICS 100) for Healthcare/Hospitals? 
I'm so confused on which ones to take?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Just so I'm doing the correct ICS courses.
> Is it ICS-100.b, ICS-200.b, IS-700.a & IS-800.b??
> 
> Or do we have to take the Introduction to the Incident Command System (ICS 100) for Healthcare/Hospitals?
> I'm so confused on which ones to take?



Yes those are the correct courses that are needed for AMR.


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok Thank You.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 18, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Ok Thank You.



No problem. Those are also the same courses that are needed to join AMR's DRT (Disaster Response Team) so you don't have to take any extra courses for it.


----------



## exodus (Sep 19, 2011)

Got all 4 done, and just need to print out the last one tomorrow at staples... What a PITA that was! 

Tomorrow go to US Healthworks for the pee test / physical test.  Are they gong to do a health screen type thing too? My appt is at 10, but the lady said to be there at 8 for something, what exactly are they doing?

After that it's off to kaiser RivCo to pickup my immun record since I can't find mine. Then off to fax it all off to jessica!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2011)

Idk about your setup specifically but when I did it for employment recently (not AMR though) it was a eye test, physical exam, lift test, pulmonary test, drug screen, and blood draws.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2011)

They do a full physical along with your drug test. So they will issue you another DL51A (ambulance medical green card). They like you to go early because there is paperwork that you need to fill out. 

The appointment is actually for your lift test. So you go early so you can do the drug test and physical and still be on time for the lift test.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Idk about your setup specifically but when I did it for employment recently (not AMR though) it was a eye test, physical exam, lift test, pulmonary test, drug screen, and blood draws.



No pulmonary test and no blood draws.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2011)

firefite said:


> No pulmonary test and no blood draws.



lucky. pulm test is a pain and super uncomfortable. blood draws aren't bad, unless the MA blows through your vein then doesn't listen when you point out how bad it is infiltrated... Still have a bruise.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 19, 2011)

NVRob said:


> lucky. pulm test is a pain and super uncomfortable. blood draws aren't bad, unless the MA blows through your vein then doesn't listen when you point out how bad it is infiltrated... Still have a bruise.



Yeah I don't do good with needles..... I would have passed out haha


----------



## exodus (Sep 19, 2011)

firefite said:


> They do a full physical along with your drug test. So they will issue you another DL51A (ambulance medical green card). They like you to go early because there is paperwork that you need to fill out.
> 
> The appointment is actually for your lift test. So you go early so you can do the drug test and physical and still be on time for the lift test.



That sucks about the green card, I JUST did mine 2 months ago and payed 60 bucks for it...


----------



## exodus (Sep 20, 2011)

Just finished the green card and am about to do the pat. I really don't wanna go back to the DMV to turn it in


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 20, 2011)

you dont need to turn anything in. jessica said to keep the form and turn it in to her at orientation. you keep the green card in your wallet.


----------



## exodus (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah good   Just finished the two packets... My hand hurts from all the signatures now XD


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 20, 2011)

Have any of you guys worked dispatch for AMR? Im trying to figure out what to expect.


----------



## yanikemt (Sep 21, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Have any of you guys worked dispatch for AMR? Im trying to figure out what to expect.



my guess is multitask multitask and more multitasking, I think it would be interesting to work dispatch


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 21, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Have any of you guys worked dispatch for AMR? Im trying to figure out what to expect.



Yeah where is AMR hiring in so cal for dispatch?? I wouldn't mind being a dispatcher..


----------



## exodus (Sep 21, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Yeah where is AMR hiring in so cal for dispatch?? I wouldn't mind being a dispatcher..



No clue.


Just got everything turned into Jessica... All done ;D


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

yanikemt said:


> my guess is multitask multitask and more multitasking, I think it would be interesting to work dispatch



Yup, I had my preemployment testing done today.. WHEW. like 8 things going on at once! It's cool though, I even enjoyed the test.


----------



## exodus (Oct 3, 2011)

What's all on the evoc test? Were taking it tomorrow. Im confident about it, just a little stressed because I can't fail it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 3, 2011)

exodus said:


> What's all on the evoc test? Were taking it tomorrow. Im confident about it, just a little stressed because I can't fail it.



It's a mix of everything they told you during class. From min tire depth to the amount of water to hydroplane, the different sizes and weights of ambulances, speed laws, red light guidelines, etc. 

It's extremely hard to fail the test. No one from my EVOC course failed


----------



## exodus (Oct 4, 2011)

Passed the test. Now the hard part. Driving. Lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2011)

exodus said:


> Passed the test. Now the hard part. Driving. Lol



That's the fun part lol.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats to all of you. Should I expect the same thing for Sb county. Vv specifically.

Meaning one interview with possible skills?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rev.IKON said:


> Congrats to all of you. Should I expect the same thing for Sb county. Vv specifically.
> 
> Meaning one interview with possible skills?



The last I heard Palm Springs is the only one that does a skills test.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


Message sent from Hell. Aka: DMV


----------



## exodus (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, those tests were easy. The only remotely difficult was the one where you had to go left or right at 15/20/25 and then back up.  And that's juts because you HAVE to shuffle steer and you don't know which way you're gonna go until you're right on the turn.  There was one A-Hole instructor that I may talk to someone about, he had an attitude with everyone and got snappy with people that have never ever used that particular piece of equipment.


----------



## exodus (Oct 5, 2011)

FF, how long after you started divisional orientation did you start FTO? Our division starts on the 13th.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 5, 2011)

exodus said:


> FF, how long after you started divisional orientation did you start FTO? Our division starts on the 13th.



After the 2 weeks at Rancho it's about a half day orientation for PS. I started my FTO time literally the next day.


----------



## exodus (Oct 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> After the 2 weeks at Rancho it's about a half day orientation for PS. I started my FTO time literally the next day.



I'm gonna aim for that night if possible  I really want to get through my FTO.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Oct 11, 2011)

*sweet*

i got in.. thanks for the help


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rev.IKON said:


> i got in.. thanks for the help



Congratulations


----------



## exodus (Oct 13, 2011)

Leaving for divisional in a few, may see you if you're working today FF


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2011)

exodus said:


> Leaving for divisional in a few, may see you if you're working today FF



I'm on the A shift. So I work Sunday, Monday, tuesday, and every other Wednesday. 

But I'm working biker weekend on Saturday. I get to sit in a medical tent watching women in skin tight leather walk by all day. Ooh and maybe hand out some band aids lol


----------



## exodus (Oct 13, 2011)

Grrr. Of course I'm the only one in the class that starts on the 20th instead of tomorrow or sunday. Meh.

Put in my full time request letter while I was there as well. Only one in the class to do it so far, so I'm at the top of the list for FT.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 13, 2011)

exodus said:


> Grrr. Of course I'm the only one in the class that starts on the 20th instead of tomorrow or sunday. Meh.
> 
> Put in my full time request letter while I was there as well. Only one in the class to do it so far, so I'm at the top of the list for FT.



That's great. It might be a little while before you are able to go to full time status. Right now we have all BLS units filled. But we are supposed to be adding 1 or a couple more ALS units so that will open up some BLS spots. PM we your FTO when you get a chance.


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, and it gives me some time to learn the maps and locations.  During the interview mike said some FT emt's are dropping down due to school.


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2011)

How often do we get pulled up into desert hot springs? Does anyone wear armor up there?


----------



## exodus (Oct 14, 2011)

Mike, how'd your first field day go?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2011)

exodus said:


> Mike, how'd your first field day go?



You get pulled into DHT "the Dirty" alot. The crew up there, 437, gets run non stop and always needs coverage up there. And no, no one gets issued that kind of protection. Just keep an eye on all your equipment. We had a blue ALS bag stolen from a call up there.


----------



## mike1390 (Oct 17, 2011)

not bad first call was a MI so went pretty well.


----------



## exodus (Nov 17, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> not bad first call was a MI so went pretty well.



MI's are always fun. In my entire FTO period, I got a whole 3 chest pain calls!


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 17, 2011)

it is what it is. finally got my full time status.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 17, 2011)

exodus said:


> MI's are always fun. In my entire FTO period, I got a whole 3 chest pain calls!



I saw you once as you were leaving desert lol h34r:


----------



## yanikemt (Nov 17, 2011)

You guys are lucky... I still have not gotten any call back from AMR...its been 7 months I keep emailing them asking if I need to re-apply and/or whats my status. But I don't even get a reply....


----------



## yanikemt (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey look at that they replied to me! Just so anyone else knows who is waiting (like me) HR informed me they aren't expecting any opening till February-March of 2012. I am just grateful to have a good paying casino emt job right now while im waiting


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 19, 2011)

great info in this thread. I recently moved back to CA and live in San Bernardino county so i am looking to apply AMR in; redlands, rancho, palm springs, hemet, and victorville.

the only thing is I dont have any field experience aside from ride alongs and some clinical hours, Do I have a shot? In all EMS related courses I have taken I have always been in at least the top 5 positions and like to think I have some common sense.

Ive heard from some EMTs in the area that AMR tends to only hire people with experience and if that is so could you make any suggestions as to other services around here as it seems to be greatly monopolized by AMR.

Also Being new to the area its always nice to get to know people around you and was wondering if any of you are locals. specifically I live in Yucaipa right now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2011)

halfhalf said:


> great info in this thread. I recently moved back to CA and live in San Bernardino county so i am looking to apply AMR in; redlands, rancho, palm springs, hemet, and victorville.
> 
> the only thing is I dont have any field experience aside from ride alongs and some clinical hours, Do I have a shot? In all EMS related courses I have taken I have always been in at least the top 5 positions and like to think I have some common sense.
> 
> ...



AMR in the areas you are talking about prefer if you have experience but it is not needed. I know many people who got hired on without any experience. 

I live about 20 mins away from your city but am up there often at the community college.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 19, 2011)

firefite said:


> AMR in the areas you are talking about prefer if you have experience but it is not needed. I know many people who got hired on without any experience.
> 
> I live about 20 mins away from your city but am up there often at the community college.



Oh cool, I've taken some classes at crafton, they have some great facilities.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 19, 2011)

halfhalf said:


> Oh cool, I've taken some classes at crafton, they have some great facilities.



Yeah. Pretty much for AMR you just apply online and then it's a waiting game.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 20, 2011)

*thanks*

i was also thinking of applying to several others (Doctors, Care, Lynch, Pacific/ Bowers, P1, and Shoreline)

I was just about to do a search on these but are there any i should really steer clear of? I realize that some may not want to talk about a Companys "shady-ness" on public boards so pm's are fine.

again, thanks for all the help


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 20, 2011)

Honestly in California it's just get hired where ever you can. Since California has soo many EMTs and Medics you can't really be too picky.


----------



## Squad51 (Dec 27, 2011)

From what I have read it seems like AMR is the preferred place to work in SoCal.  I'm looking to relocate there, but I'm concerned about the areas they cover.  Hemet, Victorville, Riverside are all kind of sketchy from what I've heard.  Is it a safe place to work?  I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Squad51 said:


> From what I have read it seems like AMR is the preferred place to work in SoCal.  I'm looking to relocate there, but I'm concerned about the areas they cover.  Hemet, Victorville, Riverside are all kind of sketchy from what I've heard.  Is it a safe place to work?  I appreciate any feedback.



It's about normal for every place. There are places that we respond where you don't have to worry about locking the unit. And then there are places where you have to keep an eye on all your gear or else it will magically vanish. 

We have a couple places (2-3 housing areas) where the Police will respond with us and fire.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 27, 2011)

Liberty Ambulance in Ridgecrest and Hall in Bakersfield are also excellent alternates, and Kern County is a lot more aggressive in terms of protocols then the Inland Empire. Pay is similar IIRC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morongo Basin ambulance up in the yucca valley area is also another good alternative. Pay is really good. Shifts are good. All ALS units with no IFTs or BLS. But it is extremely hard to get hired there due to the fact no one wants to leave the company.


----------



## Squad51 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great! Thank you everybody for the replies!  You don't know what a big help it is.


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2011)

Squad51 said:


> From what I have read it seems like AMR is the preferred place to work in SoCal.  I'm looking to relocate there, but I'm concerned about the areas they cover.  Hemet, Victorville, Riverside are all kind of sketchy from what I've heard.  Is it a safe place to work?  I appreciate any feedback.



Hemet really isn't THAT bad at all. Everyone here is all bark no bite. I've been threatened MULTIPLE times that someone is "gonna go get my gun and come back" and it's *never* happened.  It's a typical "thug" mentality around here. The baddies would rather :censored::censored::censored::censored: with people that won't give them issues and are afraid.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 27, 2011)

exodus said:


> Hemet really isn't THAT bad at all. Everyone here is all bark no bite. I've been threatened MULTIPLE times that someone is "gonna go get my gun and come back" and it's *never* happened.  It's a typical "thug" mentality around here. The baddies would rather :censored::censored::censored::censored: with people that won't give them issues and are afraid.



Yeah, Hemet isn't all bad. San Jac has had a rash of shootings recently, seeming all gang related.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Dec 28, 2011)

dont hate on victorville...


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

Really anything on the east of so-cal isn't that bad. And the places that are bad are known and PD rolls with you.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 28, 2011)

Barstows pretty horrible.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2011)

Victorville and hemet do not have enough of a population to be bad....... Riverside on the other hand


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

If you really want fun, try for San Bernardino!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 28, 2011)

exodus said:


> If you really want fun, try for San Bernardino!



Fun? I'm afraid to go to the community hospital there! You know it's bad when they have armed officers at the ER doors 24/7 haha


----------



## exodus (Dec 28, 2011)

firefite said:


> Fun? I'm afraid to go to the community hospital there! You know it's bad when they have armed officers at the ER doors 24/7 haha



One time we were parked in the parking lot by the east side and there was a shooting a few blocks away. Always fun.


----------



## USMCemt (Dec 30, 2011)

Just finished my emt course and passed the nremt two weeks later. Currently, I am in the Imperial County, but if I have a county card can I get one from Riverside fairly easy? I want to apply with AMR, so I am greeting the ball rolling on the ambulance certificate next week. Funny how every little piece of paper has a fee. I have been reading posts by others and I must say the EMS community is accepting and team orientated. I am really happy with my career choice so far.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 30, 2011)

*yes sometimes*

if you recieve a county card you will get a state of california card to practice which allows you to work statewide as long as the local EMS authority does not require additional training in their scope of practice (LA county for example)


----------



## USMCemt (Dec 30, 2011)

*thanks*

I understand halfhalf, thanks again.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Welcome*

your welcome man, glad to help


----------



## yanikemt (Jan 13, 2012)

How is everyone doing?

Any one else join the waiting game with me... going on 10 months since I applied for AMR. Question though, just out of curiosity what does the physical/health test consist of?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 13, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Any one else join the waiting game with me... going on 10 months since I applied for AMR. Question though, just out of curiosity what does the physical/health test consist of?



It's pretty BS. Test for colorblind and vision, drug test, reflex test, hearing test, turn your head and cough (for the guys). It's just another physical for the DL51 (the medical clearence green card).


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 13, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Any one else join the waiting game with me... going on 10 months since I applied for AMR. Question though, just out of curiosity what does the physical/health test consist of?



Of course haha, but I've heard of people waiting a year+.

But when you say waiting. Does that mean that you have applied and gone through testing? Or are you still waiting to hear from them after applying?


----------



## USMCemt (Jan 13, 2012)

*San Diego*

I applied with AMR in San Diego, and I heard back the next day mainly to ask for documents I was unable to upload. The HR rep offered me to go in and test, so does this reflect AMR protocol? From my readings I gather they place people on a waiting list after wasting their time. Do they usually do an interview at the same time as the test?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm not sure how they are doing hiring now. As of a year ago you would apply and test the same day. If you passed the test then your application would get sent in to HR. then you would be called for an Interview and possibly more testing (depending on division).


----------



## yanikemt (Jan 14, 2012)

halfhalf said:


> Of course haha, but I've heard of people waiting a year+.
> 
> But when you say waiting. Does that mean that you have applied and gone through testing? Or are you still waiting to hear from them after applying?



I have applied, passed the exam, turned in all proper documents, and have been persistent with HR with back and forth emails. Just waiting for a call back for an interview...its been 10 months and my resume even shows my working experience as an EMT so it has just been a patience game


----------



## USMCemt (Jan 14, 2012)

*Persistence*

I have read some of the reviews about AMR on indeed and that it is a good company to work for. I see you have been patiently waiting and you have experience, so what have you heard about AMR? I like the idea of AMR because of the 911 contracts in SD and the association with NCTI for a future paramedic course.


----------



## yanikemt (Jan 14, 2012)

Primary reason is the 911 contracts they have in all of riverside county, im so eager for that kind of experience.  But I have also heard good things about the management and just like you stated the in house medic school.I  have heard they will pay for it if you sign a contract with them to work a certain amount of years. Another reason I like them is there size, they are all over the country with 911 contracts. It leaves room for transferring to better opportunities. The only bad I have heard is comments you will hear about working for any private company. I would also think they are made from people who are striving for firefighter.


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> Primary reason is the 911 contracts they have in all of riverside county, im so eager for that kind of experience.  But I have also heard good things about the management and just like you stated the in house medic school.I  have heard they will pay for it if you sign a contract with them to work a certain amount of years. Another reason I like them is there size, they are all over the country with 911 contracts. It leaves room for transferring to better opportunities. The only bad I have heard is comments you will hear about working for any private company. I would also think they are made from people who are striving for firefighter.



No, they are not usually made by those striving for FD. Some move on to Gov. third Service EMS departments.


----------



## Trose34 (Jan 14, 2012)

Holly Molly ...we dont even have that in texas


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Trose34 said:


> Holly Molly ...we dont even have that in texas



Have what


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 16, 2012)

Management varies by division. I will say this, if the pay and benefits were better. I'd never leave my division.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Management varies by division. I will say this, if the pay and benefits were better. I'd never leave my division.



What is the pay and benefits in the Hemet Division for Medic


----------



## yanikemt (Jan 16, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Management varies by division. I will say this, if the pay and benefits were better. I'd never leave my division.



I would love to work for Hemet I have heard great things about that division. Thats actually where I took my exam


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 16, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> I would love to work for Hemet I have heard great things about that division. Thats actually where I took my exam



I wanted to work for Hemet. But I had an "insider" at another division. Once I got hired I planned on transferring to Hemet. After 10 months I've decided I'm not ever leaving my division until I move on from just an EMT and just a Medic.


----------



## IrightI (Jan 16, 2012)

I will be returning home after doing two years out-of-state to complete my Paramedic License/Degree program and had some questions for you guys about AMR.  We are moving to the temecula area and I was looking at AMR Riverside.  Is the riverside division good with working with out-of-state applicants?  When I turn in my app, I would have everything but my California DL and Ambu License.  Is this ok, or would it be best to apply once im moved back?

Also, is there  still about a 3month wait time for hiring medics; and any suggestions on what areas or other divisons to apply with?  I ran in LA County with McCormick as an EMT for four years before leaving for school, so a busy area is just fine with me.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## yanikemt (Jan 17, 2012)

IrightI said:


> I will be returning home after doing two years out-of-state to complete my Paramedic License/Degree program and had some questions for you guys about AMR.  We are moving to the temecula area and I was looking at AMR Riverside.  Is the riverside division good with working with out-of-state applicants?  When I turn in my app, I would have everything but my California DL and Ambu License.  Is this ok, or would it be best to apply once im moved back?
> 
> Also, is there  still about a 3month wait time for hiring medics; and any suggestions on what areas or other divisons to apply with?  I ran in LA County with McCormick as an EMT for four years before leaving for school, so a busy area is just fine with me.
> 
> Thanks guys!



I personally would wait to have everything to turn in IMO. But im not sure what the wait time is for medics but for EMTs its pretty long but thats a completely different story. BTW Tmec is great I have lived here for two years


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty funny that I found this topic. My EMT instructor at Crafton gave me a phone number to a lady at AMR, I talked to her and she told me to apply online. I applied to Rancho, Redlands, Riverside, and Palm Springs AMR. I got an Email from a lady an hour later telling me to come down to Rancho for the AMR written test. I don't know what to expect or what happens next. But I did see a guy post earlier that he did all that and has been waiting for 10 months...

I don't want to get my hopes up. Its pretty cool to see people talk about Crafton and other cities that are close by where I live.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Pretty funny that I found this topic. My EMT instructor at Crafton gave me a phone number to a lady at AMR, I talked to her and she told me to apply online. I applied to Rancho, Redlands, Riverside, and Palm Springs AMR. I got an Email from a lady an hour later telling me to come down to Rancho for the AMR written test. I don't know what to expect or what happens next. But I did see a guy post earlier that he did all that and has been waiting for 10 months...
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up. Its pretty cool to see people talk about Crafton and other cities that are close by where I live.



hey man, i just did my recert hours at crafton, they have a great program. you in the yucaipa area?


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

halfhalf said:


> hey man, i just did my recert hours at crafton, they have a great program. you in the yucaipa area?



I live in Ontario but I go to Crafton. Its a 40 mile drive its not too bad. A friend recommended Crafton and I've been coming here since 09'

I took my EMT-Basic course there back in Fall 2010 and Im still looking for a job... 

How was the recert btw?


----------



## USMCemt (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey, I applied for the Palm Springs location, and in the email the HR rep wrote they were fully staffed. However, they want you to complete the application process, ie.. apply online, turn cert copies, and take written test, so they can place you on their waiting list. I am only gonna go ahead and complete the process for the San Diego area.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> I live in Ontario but I go to Crafton. Its a 40 mile drive its not too bad. A friend recommended Crafton and I've been coming here since 09'
> 
> I took my EMT-Basic course there back in Fall 2010 and Im still looking for a job...
> 
> How was the recert btw?



they have a great recert program... i originally certified in early '10 and am still looking for work as well... 

have used the time to make contacts tho so hopefully employment is on the horizon.

my family lives in irvine area so im familiar with your commute


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

USMCemt said:


> Hey, I applied for the Palm Springs location, and in the email the HR rep wrote they were fully staffed. However, they want you to complete the application process, ie.. apply online, turn cert copies, and take written test, so they can place you on their waiting list. I am only gonna go ahead and complete the process for the San Diego area.



Thanks for the info, my guess is that I will be on that waiting list forever...

I don't have much experience as an EMT besides class and the 48 hours I did with Palm Springs AMR during my ride outs.


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

halfhalf said:


> they have a great recert program... i originally certified in early '10 and am still looking for work as well...
> 
> have used the time to make contacts tho so hopefully employment is on the horizon.
> 
> my family lives in irvine area so im familiar with your commute



Oh wow nice I didnt even know they had a recert program. Its good to know because I have to recert March 2013


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Oh wow nice I didnt even know they had a recert program. Its good to know because I have to recert March 2013



meets 4 times total and fufills the 24 hour CE requirement, you still need to do all the actual work like paperwork and going to testing sites yourself. Crafton will just give you the skills verification and certificate stating you have completed 24 hrs. they will also do AHA CPR recert.

the instructor is a medic and hes a great teacher


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

halfhalf said:


> meets 4 times total and fufills the 24 hour CE requirement, you still need to do all the actual work like paperwork and going to testing sites yourself. Crafton will just give you the skills verification and certificate stating you have completed 24 hrs. they will also do AHA CPR recert.
> 
> the instructor is a medic and hes a great teacher



That reminds me my CPR card expires this month!!!
I have no idea where to go renew it. I didnt even know crafton did that, I will have to snoop around and see if they have a CPR class available.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> That reminds me my CPR card expires this month!!!
> I have no idea where to go renew it. I didnt even know crafton did that, I will have to snoop around and see if they have a CPR class available.



i actually just met a guy that does AHA recert, pm me and ill send you the info to contact him. Hes in Anaheim.


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

halfhalf said:


> i actually just met a guy that does AHA recert, pm me and ill send you the info to contact him. Hes in Anaheim.



Just did thanks!


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Just did thanks!



no prob man, info on the way


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> I live in Ontario but I go to Crafton. Its a 40 mile drive its not too bad. A friend recommended Crafton and I've been coming here since 09'
> 
> I took my EMT-Basic course there back in Fall 2010 and Im still looking for a job...
> 
> How was the recert btw?



Haha. I took the EMT program in Fall of 2010 also and now I'm up at Crafton as a skills instructor.


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Haha. I took the EMT program in Fall of 2010 also and now I'm up at Crafton as a skills instructor.



I was in Garys class


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> I was in Garys class



Ahh cool, Mr. Mustache. I was with Big man Karl on Fridays.


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

firefite said:


> Ahh cool, Mr. Mustache. I was with Big man Karl on Fridays.



This December will be 2 years since our EMT ceremony, how time flies!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> This December will be 2 years since our EMT ceremony, how time flies!



Yeah. I was at the graduation for the fall class of 2011 exactly a years since our graduation. It felt soo weird being on the other side and on the stage watching all the students.


----------



## yanikemt (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Pretty funny that I found this topic. My EMT instructor at Crafton gave me a phone number to a lady at AMR, I talked to her and she told me to apply online. I applied to Rancho, Redlands, Riverside, and Palm Springs AMR. I got an Email from a lady an hour later telling me to come down to Rancho for the AMR written test. I don't know what to expect or what happens next. But I did see a guy post earlier that he did all that and has been waiting for 10 months...
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up. Its pretty cool to see people talk about Crafton and other cities that are close by where I live.



Everyone after they apply has to go in to take the test. its an automated email. Just study everything dress nice and pass the exam


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> Everyone after they apply has to go in to take the test. its an automated email. Just study everything dress nice and pass the exam



How many questions is it? What happens next skills test?

I feel kind of rusty in that area. I haven't practice skills in a year or so... :/


----------



## yanikemt (Jan 21, 2012)

100+ questions no skills. Skills come with your interview and vary between divisions


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 21, 2012)

yanikemt said:


> 100+ questions no skills. Skills come with your interview and vary between divisions



Alright thanks!


----------



## yanikemt (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck bud!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 21, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> How many questions is it? What happens next skills test?
> 
> I feel kind of rusty in that area. I haven't practice skills in a year or so... :/



To date I have only heard of one division that does skills testing (Palm Springs). For the others you may have 1-2 interviews.


----------



## Always BSI (Jan 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> To date I have only heard of one division that does skills testing (Palm Springs). For the others you may have 1-2 interviews.



Hmm interesting.. thanks.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 25, 2013)

I actually read this entire thread and forgot that I had first posted in it back when I first applied to AMR in the early part of 2012. 

Nostalgia moment. Funny how things can change in a year (in a good way)


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 26, 2013)

You working with us in Riverside?


----------



## mike1390 (Mar 26, 2013)

biggest mistake of my career was leaving AMR in Riv Co. Ahhh the desert cities. Good times. :wub:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> biggest mistake of my career was leaving AMR in Riv Co. Ahhh the desert cities. Good times. :wub:



Once you go desert you never go back haha.


----------



## mike1390 (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish I never would have left the desert.


----------



## m0nster986 (Mar 26, 2013)

firefite said:


> To date I have only heard of one division that does skills testing (Palm Springs). For the others you may have 1-2 interviews.



Ventura and Santa Barbara County does skills.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 26, 2013)

m0nster986 said:


> Ventura and Santa Barbara County does skills.



Should have made sure to state out of the divisions in Riverside and San Bernardino Counties (6 divisions total)


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 26, 2013)

yanikemt said:


> You working with us in Riverside?



Yes I just need to do my drug test/physical and get an orientation date.


----------



## yanikemt (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool have fun! Im working in the south (Menifee Tmec area) see ya around!


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 27, 2013)

Im pretty sure ill be working North, but during my FTO time I might be slapped around everywhere lol who knows.


----------



## auxilio911 (Jun 18, 2013)

What's the pay range for an emt b for AMR in the Riverside county area. I hear they are union, that would probably affect the pay right??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> What's the pay range for an emt b for AMR in the Riverside county area. I hear they are union, that would probably affect the pay right??



If you are at a union division that pay is about $12.33 per hour. Overtime is paid for more than 12 hours a day, 40 hours a week, and/or when you pick a shift up that is offered at overtime. 

If you are a non-union division pay is about $10.30 for the first 8 hours of your shift. The next 4 hours are overtime. Anything over 12 hours in the same day and/or shifts the need to be filled are double time. 

The pay equal out so there is no difference in paychecks at the end of the 2 week pay period.


----------



## auxilio911 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks desertemt, I'm in the process of getting my riverside county card. As soon as I get it I'm heading straight to AMR Hemet/Riverside. Do you apply online or in person??


----------



## yanikemt (Jun 18, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> Thanks desertemt, I'm in the process of getting my riverside county card. As soon as I get it I'm heading straight to AMR Hemet/Riverside. Do you apply online or in person??




 Online


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> Thanks desertemt, I'm in the process of getting my riverside county card. As soon as I get it I'm heading straight to AMR Hemet/Riverside. Do you apply online or in person??



Online. If you are an EMT you will not receive a county card. You will only receive a CA State EMT card (it's a gray card that says CA EMT)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2013)

yanikemt said:


> Online



How are your new union negotiations going?


----------



## auxilio911 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the info. I did a few ride along with AMR and Hemet FD during emt class and enjoyed being on the rig more., I look forward to working for AMR. Hopefully I can get in, I'm bilingual, so that will be plus.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 18, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> How are your new union negotiations going?



Haha ridiculous. Lets just say, people are not agreeing at all.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 18, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Haha ridiculous. Lets just say, people are not agreeing at all.



Aww man. I was hoping for that 15 bucks an hour that you guys are/were fighting for hahaha


----------



## auxilio911 (Jul 11, 2013)

Anybody here work for AMR?? I just applied recently and I'm wondering how long it takes for a response or call back. Their website states that they are hiring.
I applied for the Hemet division.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> Anybody here work for AMR?? I just applied recently and I'm wondering how long it takes for a response or call back. Their website states that they are hiring.
> I applied for the Hemet division.



There is no exact answer. It could take 1 week or it could take several months.


----------



## Always BSI (Jul 11, 2013)

All I know is we have had a new hire orientation class every 2 weeks for the last month or so. I think since I was hired they have at least hired 100 more PT employees no doubt about that. I was scared about not being able to pick up shifts so I switched to FT because after all those new hires get cleared for duty good luck picking up shifts as a part timer.


----------



## sage267 (Jul 11, 2013)

How many shifts can a part timer expect to get realistically in a pay period? How long do you have to work as a part timer before you can switch to full to time? I have my second interview next week and was wondering all this because I currently work for care and am getting full time hours and then some I was just wondering if I can expect to get at least 40 hours a week. Or is that far fetched for a new hire as a part timer.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 11, 2013)

sage267 said:


> How many shifts can a part timer expect to get realistically in a pay period? How long do you have to work as a part timer before you can switch to full to time? I have my second interview next week and was wondering all this because I currently work for care and am getting full time hours and then some I was just wondering if I can expect to get at least 40 hours a week. Or is that far fetched for a new hire as a part timer.



I can not answer those questions accurately. The best thing would be to ask the people during your next interview.


----------



## Always BSI (Jul 11, 2013)

sage267 said:


> How many shifts can a part timer expect to get realistically in a pay period? How long do you have to work as a part timer before you can switch to full to time? I have my second interview next week and was wondering all this because I currently work for care and am getting full time hours and then some I was just wondering if I can expect to get at least 40 hours a week. Or is that far fetched for a new hire as a part timer.



I'll answer your question here instead of PM in case anyone else wanted to know.

I was part time up until a week ago. I was a part timer for maybe a month. (mind you I was hired barely 3 months ago) I picked up 3 shifts a week 4 maybe but that was pushing it. For example 4th of July week I picked up 5 shifts which was 60 hours. I was surprised I got so many but then this week I only got 2 shifts after picking available every single day. So its hit or miss. I had maybe 5-6 shifts a pay period. 

I didnt like the inconsistency of my paychecks because I have bills to pay nothing too crazy, so when AMR paged me saying full time shifts available I called the sup in charge of setting that up and I picked a shift that was still available and that would work for me. 

My full time shift starts next week. You have a long week which is 4 12 hour shifts=48 hours and a short week the following week 3 12 hour shifts=36 hours. So in a pay check you will have 7 days with 84 hours maybe more if you get held over here and there. 

So you are pretty much guaranteed your hours and I know what days I'm working. Being part time was nice because I picked the days I wanted to work and if I said **** it im going to the river this whole week I could but I need money! 

When I switched to full time there was only 5-6 shifts available I saw the paper with my own eyes. We have a crap load of new hires going thru field training and orientation so I doubt there will be any full time positions left.

Edit: I forgot to mention some full timers pick up extra shifts on their short week and from what I understand and seen they do allow it.


----------

